
ArXiv vs. SnarXiv (2010) - mgdo
http://snarxiv.org/vs-arxiv/
======
BlueTemplar
"\- If you’re a graduate student, gloomily read through the abstracts,
thinking to yourself that you don’t understand papers on the real arXiv any
better.

\- If you’re a post-doc, reload until you find something to work on.

\- If you’re a professor, get really excited when a paper claims to solve the
hierarchy problem, the little hierarchy problem, the mu problem, and the
confinement problem. Then experience profound disappointment.

\- If you’re a famous physicist, keep reloading until you see your name on
something, then claim credit for it."

XD

------
dang
Discussed a bit at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1411359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1411359)

------
microcolonel
Batting four for four, not sure what that means though, because I actually
don't know what I'm trying to classify.

------
nategri
Took a year of grad level particle physics and I only managed 16/20, haha.

------
iamcreasy
Highest score was 'undergrad'. This thing is rage inducing.

------
p1esk
I would like something like this for deep learning papers.

~~~
tanderson92
That's even easier: [https://arxiv.org/](https://arxiv.org/)

